

Ask HN: Dedicated Server Suggestions - sreyaNotfilc

Hey Hacker News!
  I'm kinda in a bind right now. I have a site that I've been working on for some time. The url is artjutsu.com/beta. The concept of the site is pretty simple: Teach the world art.<p><pre><code>  So a while back, I decided to work on a little platform to help other artists (and enthusiast) organize their work. The idea of artJutsu ended up escalating to do more than that. The product on the beta site is what I like to call "LinkKit". Its a tagging system I've created to help organize links, articles, and references for artists. It uses AJAX to parse the back end for data to be returned as html. Its a really simple concept and I use those techniques at work all of the time flawlessly.

  I'm having a problem though. I've just released a trimmed down version of the LinkKit system and it runs fine.... for 30 seconds. After that the server just chokes and the product is rendered useless. I'm ashamed to say, but I didn't think that using AJAX would have that affect on a shared server. Boy, was I wrong. (try clicking on the draw tab, and moving up and down the tree)

  So, I need some help Hacker News. The question here is, how does one find servers to run their applications successfully without spending a lot of money? The platform is fine but its quite expensive (the project started out as a way to "learn" asp.net). I really want to see this product come through. There are a lot of things I want to build (and have built) upon this platform. I also have some good ideas for building this product into a business. I just need a good server to start out with (a good horse).

  Any suggestions will be very helpful. Thanks for reading my post. I know its a bit long. 

  Jay</code></pre>
======
dexcs
It depends. Like always. But if your main visitors are form Europe go and give
hetzner.de a shot. They have incredible prices...

------
ibudiallo
For us on mobile devices: <http://artjutsu.com/beta>

